# Peace Cup



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

The Peace Cup comes to Spain this summer. It's an important international football competition and the groups and grounds have now been announced. 

I look forward to the games in Málaga. Anyway, if anybody wants to join me, please just PM me. 

Group A

Sevilla
Juventus
Seongnam Ilhwa

Group B

Real Madrid
Liga de Quito
Al-Ittihad

Group C

Malaga
Aston Villa
Celtic

Group D

Lyon
Porto
Fenerbahce


In Group A, one of the three Spanish sides in the draw, Sevilla, meet the only Italian side in the tournament, Juventus, and they are joined by Seongnam Ilhwa.

The South Korean side are the most successful in the history of the K-League and will be looking to show they can cut it against two of the top sides in Europe.

In Group B, Real Madrid are pitted against Liga de Quito, the current South American champions, and also Al-Ittihad from Saudi Arabia.

The Jeddah-based club have twice won the Asian Champions League but have never competed in this tournament before.

In Group C, Malaga, whose ground will be used for many of the matches, will play against Aston Villa and Celtic.

In the final group, Group D, there are three big European names, as Lyon, Porto and Fenerbahce meet.

Peace Cup Pits Sevilla Against Juventus And Liga De Quito With Real Madrid - Goal.com


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oh YIPPEEEE! I lurve football so much!!! NOT !!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Oh god.....he's now a ticket tout! 

Dig deep enough and you'll find an estate agent hat in there as well.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No tickets on sale - no houses for sale. 

The insults just go on......

To be serious tihis is an important event and will bring much needed revenues into Spain. 
Málaga are ca 20 million euro in debt and it is thought that this will bring in ca 500,000 euros for the club with good spin off for the area. 

In 2006, 30,000 Celtic fans "invaded" Benidorm for a "conference" and almost drank the town dry for 4/5 days. 

Celtic convention caterers count the cost


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

What, no Gillingham or Crystal Palace????


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Forty years a Gillingham fan and the nearest we came to success in Europe was a pre-season tournament near Calais many moons ago. Mmmm, sounds like Man City and Arsenal. 

When Man City were over here for a mid-winter break (from losing) the then manager Sven -Göran Eriksson banned all his strikers from frequenting the local night clubs. He was afraid the local papers would confirm what the fans have chanted from the terraces for many years. " You couldn't score in a brothel" 

I guess Jojo was glued to the TV last night watching Manchester United coast past Arsenal !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I guess Jojo was glued to the TV last night watching Manchester United coast past Arsenal !!



you guess wrong LOL!!! Jo was celebrating her daughters birthday with fish n chips from the local "english" fish n chip shop, Mrs Chippys!! Thats what Ruby wanted

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Forty years a Gillingham fan and the nearest we came to success in Europe was a pre-season tournament near Calais many moons ago. Mmmm, sounds like Man City and Arsenal.
> 
> When Man City were over here for a mid-winter break (from losing) the then manager Sven -Göran Eriksson banned all his strikers from frequenting the local night clubs. He was afraid the local papers would confirm what the fans have chanted from the terraces for many years. " You couldn't score in a brothel"
> 
> I guess Jojo was glued to the TV last night watching Manchester United coast past Arsenal !!


Steve, are you a "man of Kent"??? Dunno why you would bother supporting them otherwise, the Gills that is?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I moved to Gillingham when I was 7 and stayed there until I was 18. Only been back 3/4 times since but "First love, First Club" thing. I always thought I'd make the grade there but those that matter thought differently! The biggest disappointment in my life until I failed to get Jojo to buy me a coffee a few weeks ago.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Interesting turn of events yesterday in that if Málaga finish 6th in La Liga and thus get into Europe next season (no more Intertoto of course) there will be a clash of dates. The Peace Cup games would be played the same week as their first games in next season's competition. (Lyon in France have a similar issue) 

Watch this space. 

There was a body of opinion that Málaga would not want to be in Europe as the costs incurred in travelling to Uzbekistan or Georgia would massively outweigh the income but Sanz (president) says they are looking forward to that adventure should it happen. It seems incredible that little Málaga could be up with the greats next season, Man Utd and Real Madrid but for them to win it from 6th position in La Liga would mean 21 games!! Now that would help the 20 million euros debt!


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

Keep us posted, sounds like fun.

There is nothing like being with 30,000 drunk Scots and Irish men. Remember Sevilla.

Forget the Uefa cup, Euro league what ever it will be called next season. Malaga are only 5 points of a champions league place. Aim for the stars.

Don't know about the debt though. Rangers made it to the final and made peanuts.


----------

